# What is your real job?



## DMS (Nov 12, 2012)

There is another thread going about this, but I figured a poll would be interesting. (trying to create a poll, but never done it here, so bear with me).


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking good I like the idea of being able  to setup polls


----------



## HMF (Nov 12, 2012)

Believe it or not, there are a few of us lawyers around who like to play with machines.
Most of us won't admit it, because we will be strung up for it.   :slapping:

My dad worked with machinery, and I got my interest from that.
I used to watch him do things, like repairing machines and making belts with a belt lacer.
Wish I had some of his tools now- they were always American.

Nelson


----------



## DMS (Nov 12, 2012)

The poll only allows up to 10 choices unfortunately. This should give an idea about peoples backgrounds though.

Also, it's multiple choice, so click any and all that apply.


----------



## strantor (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm a self employed Industrial Automation/Controls Technician.


----------



## November X-ray (Nov 12, 2012)

What ever you do don't tell my folks what I really do, they think I am a piano player in a Brothel!


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was an auto mechanic for 37 years but i'm disabled now.
steve


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 12, 2012)

22 years in Corrections, made LT. and now I will retire from that. Working all those years around a bunch of nuts and idiots is making me crazy!


----------



## DMS (Nov 12, 2012)

Oy... I think what the responses so far tell me is that we need more options in the poll...


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 12, 2012)

None of the above,              Fresh air inspecter:rofl::rofl::whistle:


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!, what a crew we have here, we have a little bit of everything...and a lawyer! Hahahahahaha! Thanks, I like this site, it's the first place that I have wanted to share much on.


----------



## Allan (Nov 12, 2012)

Realtor. But I've done many things. Some teaching. Some metal fabricating. Waterworks dept, Sewers dept, Streets and roads. Driver. Log builder. Typical INFJ: cant find a true calling. Born a gentleman but not required. 

Al


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 12, 2012)

I was in welding and medal fabrication for about 40 years now retired.

Paul


----------



## rebush (Nov 12, 2012)

Been building cabinets and furniture for the last 38 years. Planning on retiring in about 10 months. Bought my metal working tools to build model steam and I.C. engines. Can't believe how many friends you acquire when you have a well equipped shop. Roger


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm actually a Gunmaker, business was slow and I took a job as a Plant Manager. So now I have 2 full time jobs, now everything in my shop is paid for, and I'm well equipped. Going to give one of them up.....


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes and I can bet I already know which one is the one that your going to let go!


----------



## bcall2043 (Nov 12, 2012)

OakRidgeGuy said:


> 22 years in Corrections, made LT. and now I will retire from that. *Working all those years around a bunch of nuts and idiots is making me crazy*!



OakRidgeGuy,

I don't buy that! You would have to be crazy in the begining to work in that trade that long.

I am retired and my wife says I am crazy for not doing the retired thing sooner.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## upTheHill (Nov 12, 2012)

say won't let me vote, just joined today, so maybe that why.
anywho
future, application in for gunsmith FFL
currently EMS, or as I like to call it "field service tech for God" just trouble shooting system failures
reformed software engineer (got out about 3 months before the dot com bubble broke in '99 as a principle SW engineer at Cisco System) :nuts:


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 12, 2012)

Currently playing as machinist, and one man maintainence dept. it's a small shop! Just 20 of us, including the owners.
Pierre


----------



## Tamper84 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm a maintenance weldor in an aluminum smelter right now. Graduated from Hobart in 04 and have been welding since. I wish I would o started on the machining side...oh well live and learn lol 

Chris


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Nov 12, 2012)

Insurance agent.   You could say I am like a good neighbor!


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 13, 2012)

I started as a printer's devil in the eighth grade, worked daily newspapers for years, owned a commercial printing plant for 30 years, retired in 2001 and now repair clocks full time at age 74. Still try to have a little time in my shop'


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 13, 2012)

What is a printers devil?


----------



## RandyM (Nov 13, 2012)

Mechanical Engineering and Design.


----------



## xalky (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm a remodeling contractor with a manufacturing engineering degree. I went to engineering school fresh out of high school. Worked in that field out of college foo 2 years. Then I went into my own contractor business. Been doing that ever since.


----------



## autonoz (Nov 13, 2012)

Fire Captain/Paramedic


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 13, 2012)

Journeyman Electrician, Electronics Engineering Technologist. Been many things.

Shawn, thanks for being there for us when the smoke rises.


----------



## porter_jamie (Nov 14, 2012)

worked in my dads machine shop when i was a teenager, but i am an automotive engineer now for a 'major oem' at their engineering centre based in essex, england.


----------



## Allen (Nov 14, 2012)

creatively unemployed and mostly indigent. (aka on disability)

BTW being disabled doesn't always mean you CAN'T do stuff, sometimes it means that you can't do stuff maintaining a pace that anybody would pay you for.... or you need expensive meds for a "pre-existing condition" that no employer based insurance would ever consider covering, IF they offered any..


----------



## HMF (Nov 14, 2012)

20 options now, plus write-in!


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 14, 2012)

ranch23 said:


> What is a printers devil?



It is an apprentice in the printing trades.


----------



## 69thumper (Nov 14, 2012)

I work at a coal mine in south central utah. under ground mine, abt. 300 employees. not a bad way to make a living.:whistle::whistle::whistle:


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 15, 2012)

Thumper, 

Only mine I have ever been in is this one, back when I was a kid!

http://www.msichicago.org/whats-here/exhibits/coal-mine/

Doc


----------



## architard (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm an architect. I've only recently gotten into machining, after a long period of wanting to do it. I've been woodworking since I got my degree. I don't like the office environment so I have a long term plan to combine my love of building things with my love of sailing and becoming a shipwright. :nuts:


----------



## wildcatfan (Nov 15, 2012)

Retired after 26 years in USCG. 2 daughters in college so back to work right away. Currently a marine surveyor, mainly oversee the new construction of vessels, from the time the steel arrives and the first arc is struck until they sail away on their first voyage.


----------



## OlCatBob (Nov 15, 2012)

Well... I'm kind of like that guy on the Silverado commercial, when the neighbor asks him what he does, he can't give a really good answer. I'm a Professional Land Surveyor foremost I suppose, but actually do very little of that anymore. I was hired by the County Engineer to do road and drainage inspection 15 years ago, and am still at it. I also try to resolve drainage issues that arise, but I'm not an engineer by profession, but have been in and around the construction business for 40 years. I do run into some whacky people on occasion, and sometimes end up being called an idiot... or worse.
So there ya go;
Bob


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 16, 2012)

Truck driver, currently opperating a forklift on the receiving dock of a small farm and ranch retail distribution center. Hopefully I will be getting back in the saddle with a freight company in Tyler.


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 17, 2012)

Mfg engineer 20 yrs @ same co.    Before that I spent 3 yrs doing on-site field machining work mostly in power plants and steel mills.


----------



## Newmetalmark (Nov 17, 2012)

Carpenter by trade for 40 years. Construction site Supervisor, Architectural millwork fabrication and installation for most of the past 15 because I like to keep my hands busy. I went back to school 8 years ago to upgrade my knowledge in many areas, particularly Enviromental science & law, computer apps and CAD. Since things slowed here for construction, I also now do Property Management and have a Master Gardener certification.
I started to get into machining  because a lot of my woodworking equipment- lathes, saws, jointers, planers, shapers- is "vintage"( no longer made) and I want to be able to maintain it well. 

But mostly I like to go fishing.


----------



## Campy (Nov 18, 2012)

Registered Nurse, this is my second career taught school (Tech. Education) for 32 years retired and went back to school for my RN.  Play in my shop when I have free time.  Just built my own bandsaw lumber mill it will cut 30" dia. and 11' 6" length.  My shop toys helped alot Index mill, Logan lathe, Hobart welder, and Hypertherm 1000 plasma.


----------



## BarkerJohn (Nov 18, 2012)

Head of Waste Services - oversee collections, contracts, recycling centres (here in UK local govt have to provide at least 2 places for residents to deposit their waste). 

Prior to that: Project Director for a waste plant procurement, FM manager, contract manager, architectural technician

Machining is such a relief from the problems and politics of the day job hew:

John


----------



## doco (Nov 18, 2012)

Elected: County Assessor 18 years. 

Originally a Gypo logger (contract logger) before the pinheads ruined it all...


----------



## Tamper84 (Nov 18, 2012)

doco said:


> Elected: County Assessor 18 years.
> 
> Originally a Gypo logger (contract logger) before the pinheads ruined it all...



Off topic and I'm sorry for taking this thread off for a little. But is logging out west really like they show it on Axe men?? Probably not but jut courious

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## doco (Nov 18, 2012)

Tamper84 said:


> Off topic and I'm sorry for taking this thread off for a little. But is logging out west really like they show it on Axe men?? Probably not but jut courious
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris



Absolutely NOT! Completely ridiculous. If they put a tv show together of a 'real' working logging operation the viewers would be asleep before the first commercial. I find all the reality tv shows are that way: drama, got to have the drama. Its all BS!


----------



## xman_charl (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't do nutting. Just sit around watch tv and eat.

charl


----------



## Brandon (Nov 18, 2012)

Most of my professional life I worked in machine shops. Everything from mom and pops, to a factory that built turbo compressors that were bigger than houses. Presently I build high purity gas distribution and analytical systems for the semiconductor industry.


----------



## tommied (Nov 19, 2012)

I have run gin plant most of my adult life. When I started in 1978 it took us from sept. till jan. to gin a crop. Now it takes 2 months. We have it all, elec, hyd. air, comp. all sorts of headaches. In the off months I mainly was a truck driver. 
tommie


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 19, 2012)

I spent about 25 years as a computer programmer, network administrator, and whatever else needed to be taken care of with computers and networking.  About five years ago I left that and now I own and manage ("handyman", plunge toilets a lot) a couple commercial properties.

-Ron


----------



## macrnr (Nov 20, 2012)

I started life as a carpenter, worked as a welder, iron worker, millwright mechanic, and I am now a construction project manager for a mid level general contractor. What a long strange trip it's been.


----------



## Vince_O (Nov 22, 2012)

My Dad was a builder and I thought I wanted to do that too, so I did some brick work and carpentrs work threw school, but always wanted to run the backhoe. So i did a small stay with the Seabees, came out hit the rock quarries and strip mines running heavy equipment. Mostly 50, 85 ton rock trucks, 992 and D9,s. This also put me in the seats of hauling coal. Then I moved south where Ive worked for many trucking componies hauling heavy equipment and freight. Now Im working as a small eng mechanic with a guy I used to buy my parts from. Turned my hobby into a job. I work on all sorts of mowers, saws, both chain and the big concreate, grinders, ect. I DONT work on deeres!


----------

